# No More Rep... Forever!



## mcsalty (Jan 22, 2015)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/288059-user-reputation-system-disabled.html

Really not much else to add to the above post, just throwing it up here in case anyone missed it. A moment of silence for all your gold bars!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 22, 2015)

Great! Now I can act like an ass without consequences.

8-string guitars suck! Schecter sucks! Custom guitars suck! Ibanez 4ever!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh weird, so not only can we not give rep, but the rep bars are off our profile. Huh. That's going to be kind of weird trying to figuring people out. It's going to be like the first day of school - every day. Oh well.

Edit: I'm such an idiot! I don't see an opportunity when I have one: Fat-Elf and mcsalty - you guys are asshats and yo mama is ugly! COME AT ME BRO!


----------



## ASoC (Jan 22, 2015)

As someone who was never a victim or perpetrator of rep abuse, this makes me sad 

But, I understand and respect the decision to disable the rep system


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Jan 22, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> Fat-Elf and mcsalty - you guys are asshats and yo mama is ugly!



Since when have Fat-Elf and mcsalty been siblings?


----------



## Swyse (Jan 22, 2015)

wait, how do i talk shit if i can't leave anonymous unsigned negs now?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 22, 2015)

It's ALL about post count now . ( add "baby" and do it in a Dicky V voice for maximum effect )



I thought rep was meaningless but fun (not butt fun), really could care less one way or another though.


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 22, 2015)

.......No that's fine.

...but if people cant leave me positive reps for the hilarious things I say maybe I will just stop saying hilarious things...  




Seriously though while I thought the old system worked pretty well and it was nice to be able to get a quick idea of a user based their "Bars" but this is probably for the best.


----------



## Michael T (Jan 22, 2015)

Humph, well that sucks.

at least I can speak my true opinion without worrying some ass hat with low rep would damage my rep bar.

I truly felt it was helpful in judging the quality of members and their contributed content.

I guess next to go will be the feedback scores and "thanks" so we can just go about everything blindly.....oh well things change, just deal with it and go on.


----------



## Michael T (Jan 22, 2015)

TRENCHLORD said:


> It's ALL about post count now . ( add "baby" and do it in a Dicky V voice for maximum effect )
> 
> 
> 
> I thought rep was meaningless but fun (not butt fun), really could care less one way or another though.




 Butt fun


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 22, 2015)

I can believe that the system was abused and people complained.

Sad to see it go, but it's whatevs. I'll still come here, and wonder what keeps me coming back. ;P


----------



## vansinn (Jan 22, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> Oh weird, so not only can we not give rep, but the rep bars are off our profile. Huh. That's going to be kind of weird trying to figuring people out. It's going to be like the first day of school - every day. Oh well.



I would prefer the ability to add positive reps, that is, having only the neg rep part disabled.

On another forum some years ago, we agreed to do away with the rep system, simply because the resident tech's automatically got loads of reps due to helping out all the time.
Clearly, this meant some having 5000+ plus reps, while others had very few.
We all agreed we all knows oneanother well enough to dig each others personality and helping efforts, so off went the rep mechanism.

Now, ss.org is a decently larger forum, so we can't all know oneanother in the intimate, but hey! now's the time to go visit profiles, look up statistics and poke into those threads to see what that dude or this cool chick (always to few ladies) is up to..


----------



## Michael T (Jan 22, 2015)

vansinn said:


> I would prefer the ability to add positive reps, that is, having only the neg rep part disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, ss.org is a decently larger forum, so we can't all know oneanother in the intimate.




This I totally agree with. Keep the Rep system but disable Neg rep. Or Make any Neg rep have to be preapproved by a mod before it is received. With the Neg rep being viewed directly by mods I think that would quickly cut down on abuse because the mods would start dropping the ban hammer quite quickly just because they would have the extra crap to deal with.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 22, 2015)

Lucas Mann still sucks.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 22, 2015)

Alberto7 single handedly put in back into the green last year, after my trolling in 2013 built me half a page of neg. I will not let his effort be forgotten.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 22, 2015)

My bright green e-peen will be missed, but hey.

Likes all the way from now on! Maybe having "likes received" under our feedback score would be cool...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 22, 2015)

Don Vito said:


> Alberto7 single handedly put in back into the green last year, after my trolling in 2013 built me half a page of neg. I will not let his effort be forgotten.



Nothing against you guys, but at certain perspectives, piling on another user's rep could in a sense, be a form of rep abuse as well. 

There was a point in time where a certain user was copping all sorts of bad rep, all being shown on his rep history. One of his friends whom also was another forum user, then decides to pile on positive rep and 'thanked' all his previous threads. New threads, old threads, the lot. As thanking threads added +5 pos reps, all his neg reps were all wiped out his history. This became a pain for mods to monitor. Eventually both users are now permabanned. And to be honest, good riddance as well. 

So really, the rep system served it's purpose on how I approached certain users here as how users would see me. It felt like a double edged sword: contribute positively, and receive positive rep and vice versa. A lot of the neg rep served as a reflection of the user, usually trollish behavior. Whether it was justified or not was never my business or concern, but it sort of gave me an indication of what the user is like. 

The Report button is still there, so at least there's that function. 

Still, with it gone, it's gonna feel weird, especially that I was never much into using the "like" system. Then again, I was never one to take the rep system seriously anyway... but thanks to all of you who repped me enough to get a yellow bar while it was there.


----------



## Alex (Jan 22, 2015)

I've thought about having the negative rep part disabled only, but since the new forum software that SS.org will be transitioned to does not have a rep system, we might as well get used to it now.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 22, 2015)

I was exaggerating.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 22, 2015)

Alex said:


> I've thought about having the negative rep part disabled only,_* but since the new forum software that SS.org will be transitioned to*_ does not have a rep system, we might as well get used to it now.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 22, 2015)

As long as the new forum software still features a chatroom feature, I'm good to go.

I'll miss my nice green bar and the little remarks like "Grand Moff Tim is seriously metal" when hovering over it, but I won't miss the anonymous neg reps one single bit, and consider that worth the neutering of my green peen.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 22, 2015)

I tried getting in the habit of giving positive rep fairly frequently. Rarely gave negative rep. (Maybe once or twice.)

I personally don't feel like it did anything. There were d-bags with high rep and perfectly nice folks with low rep. Didn't really tell me much other than how long someone's been here.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 22, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Nothing against you guys, but at certain perspectives, piling on another user's rep could in a sense, be a form of rep abuse as well.
> 
> There was a point in time where a certain user was copping all sorts of bad rep, all being shown on his rep history. One of his friends whom also was another forum user, then decides to pile on positive rep and 'thanked' all his previous threads. New threads, old threads, the lot. As thanking threads added +5 pos reps, all his neg reps were all wiped out his history. This became a pain for mods to monitor. Eventually both users are now permabanned. And to be honest, good riddance as well.
> 
> ...



+1 to all of this. As another long-timer, I've seen both sides of the system abused here. Trolls cried about getting negged constantly because they chose to spout stupid shit or post OT constantly (or sometimes completely NSFW stuff in threads) and then had friends come in and wipe the neg rep clean for them by repping whatever old posts they could, or the flip side of that where groups of folks start dog-piling neg rep on a target who didn't quite deserve it for the content of their post, but they did it because the post was counter to what certain groups wanted to see posted, so they negged away. 

If people used the system properly, the way it WAS used in prior years (i.e. back when it was introduced), we would be fine. It seemed no one had a problem using the system responsibly until we had a monster influx of new members a few years back, at which point a lot of this random neg rep abuse or slate-wiping started up. I will say that once you start seeing stuff such as the apparently annual "It's Christmas, give me rep!" threads, you start to realize how worthless the system can be at times when people abuse it.  And yes... as pointed out, stuff like that is *ALSO* an abuse of the system. You were not repping for legitimate posts that were worth contributing, you were being asked to rep everyone in a thread for no legitimate reason, that's not how the rep system was meant to be used. 

It is a shame to see the system go as there are several of us who built up the positive rep for actually contributing to the forum for years now, but at the end of the day it's just a colored bar, so if kiddies are going to get their panties in a bunch over it every time they get a neg for saying something outright stupid, take away the system to appease them.  I sincerely hope this move doesn't encourage people to start posting as if there are no consequences to begin posting like an asshole, as outside of the kids abusing the rep system, it DID help to keep some folks in check for the most part.


----------



## narad (Jan 22, 2015)

System was always kind of ridiculous. It's almost a measure of how many NGDs you've posted, and not so much a commentary on how much you contribute to discussion. In that light, I view it almost like a freemium game. Though it was pretty good at classifying trolls with the solid red bar.


----------



## Mike (Jan 22, 2015)

I think nutella is gross.


----------



## MJS (Jan 22, 2015)

I feel bad for Metal Ken... he was just about to get back in the green any day now.


----------



## Black43 (Jan 22, 2015)

No more green bars, no more red... I feel so naked now


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 22, 2015)

Mike said:


> I think nutella is gross.



You goddamn Nazi. 

well, i like the idea of positive rep only, but if it's going away due to technical matters then it's a moot point. This will still be my favorite guitar site


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mike said:


> I think nutella is gross.


Negged! Oh wait....

Ha! I don't care about the rep system either. I actually didn't like it on this forum or others I've been on. It has always been a vehicle for abuse. The anon neg-rep and associated comments being on the forefront of it.

Some people just live to be trolls. The rep system was a way for them to enhance their trolling abilities. 

If you want to learn what a user is like, don't rely on a "rep reference (the bar)." Read their profile and/or read posts they've made. Not having rep allows a person to form their OWN opinion of someone vs. basing impression on a colored bar that was created by others' opinions.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 22, 2015)

It seemed that "like" took over for rep a long time ago anyways.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 22, 2015)

My fav thing on here was stalking people with those lil red bars next to their avatar and reading through their history of posts that got them neg repped. There was some genuine gold there to be found.

Whelp, I guess I can start willynilly posting in the creation/evolution, djent, and ViK threads now.

Oh and I can finally say it... the last couple In Flames albums are awesome. I f'ing hate their old shit... especially Jester Race... that album is shit. 

#freeatlast


----------



## crg123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Woke up this morning...

"Now I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds.... and E-Peen's" - Alex

haha I'm excited about the new website! It's weird to see all these profiles with no green or red, but its not like that was really an important part of the community anyway.


----------



## asher (Jan 22, 2015)

USMarine75 said:


> My fav thing on here was stalking people with those lil red bars next to their avatar and reading through their history of posts that got them neg repped. There was some genuine gold there to be found.
> 
> Whelp, I guess I can start willynilly posting in the creation/evolution, djent, and ViK threads now.
> 
> ...


----------



## narad (Jan 22, 2015)

Haha, there are many as-good and often better alternatives to BKPs! Periphery is over-rated! Arch Enemy - "Rise of the Tyrant" was awesome!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 22, 2015)

Now we can quick judge by what's more important: Avatars!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jan 22, 2015)

I was one good NGD thread away from my third rep bar. Oh well, might as well sell all my guitars now


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 22, 2015)

Periphery has a bunch of money grubbing gear-whore members, Ibanez has their glory days behind them and are trying to catch up, Vik makes good guitars despite his viewpoints, djent still sucks and Babymetal is better than most djent nowadays, etc


This is what freedom feels like, gentlemen.


----------



## Mike (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 22, 2015)

I had 6! Six bars! Six green bars!!! Have you any idea what I had to go throw to get them!!!! Ahhhhh

Oh well


----------



## redstone (Jan 22, 2015)

Never cared about rep since it wasn't restricted to the marketplace. Those who used it in a responsible way were mixed with the others so ... I guess only the others will suffer from that change.


----------



## ElRay (Jan 22, 2015)

Mike said:


> I think nutella is gross.



The current U.S. version, yes. When I was in Afghanistan, eating at the NATO DFACs, I remembered how much I loved the stuff as a kid. Then I got back home and realized that the current U.S. version just ain't the same.


----------



## Michael T (Jan 22, 2015)

#freedom

Djent sucks, it may have heavy aspects but it is NOT metal !! Anyone who thinks it's metal is deluded. 

Negative rep me I dare ya

Ha ha you can't.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 22, 2015)

Michael T said:


> #freedom
> 
> Djent sucks, it may have heavy aspects but it is NOT metal !! Anyone who thinks it's metal is diluted.
> 
> ...



Di... diluted? What the .... does that even mean as an insult, particularly in this case?


----------



## MJS (Jan 22, 2015)

I wonder how much the ban rate will increase during the initial burst of obnoxiousness from people that only behaved because they cared about rep.


----------



## stradfire (Jan 22, 2015)

This is the only social site I'm on because any other one I've been on either was drama or obsolete after a few weeks. So glad they're making this site even less prone to bs. I'm a misanthrope though anyway, so 

I kid, I kid. Thanks sevenstring, now a person's substance matter more than a silly rating system. Now if only youtube and facebook were more like you!


----------



## Noxon (Jan 22, 2015)

What will the rep whores do now?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 22, 2015)

AugmentedFourth said:


> Since when have Fat-Elf and mcsalty been siblings?



Their mother gets around... 

Nobody knew til now...


----------



## Michael T (Jan 22, 2015)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Di... diluted? What the .... does that even mean as an insult, particularly in this case?



Ha ha good catch. Apparently I cannot spell or insult before my 2nd cup of coffee.


See if we had a rep bar I would + rep you but.......


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Jan 22, 2015)

brutalwizard said:


> I think its a good thing. Rep almost made me quit this site in my first few months, Lol it was frustrating.



Your avatar made me do a complete double take


----------



## pink freud (Jan 22, 2015)

Wait, people paid attention to the rep bar?


----------



## blaaargh (Jan 22, 2015)

^this. srsly did not notice it was gone until I saw this thread. could not give less of a *f*uck


----------



## stradfire (Jan 22, 2015)

brutalwizard said:


> Brought back my rep bar, NEG ME ABOUT it.
> 
> 
> LOL jk thought my avatar being my old rep bar is kinda funny.



The winning comment ladies and gentlemen ^^^^


----------



## chopeth (Jan 22, 2015)

So why not removing the thanks too anyway?


----------



## stradfire (Jan 22, 2015)

chopeth said:


> So why not removing the thanks too anyway?



I would think because it hasn't caused the drama that rep has, but I might be wrong


----------



## pink freud (Jan 22, 2015)

chopeth said:


> So why not removing the thanks too anyway?



Thanks is a positive-only system. Rep was a negative-positive system.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank God. 

I love EMGs. The Duncan Alt8 sounds way better to me than any pickup I've had from BKP. I seriously HATE Ibanez 7 string necks....it's the single most uncomfortable guitar neck I've ever touched and it should be outlawed. I've also never heard a Periphery song that I've liked. 

I got nothing else, but I've wanted to say that shit for literally YEARS on here.

WHEW. I feel better. More myself. Yeah buddy. 

Carry on. Nothing to see here.


----------



## flint757 (Jan 22, 2015)

blaaargh said:


> ^this. srsly did not notice it was gone until I saw this thread. could not give less of a *f*uck



Neither did I.  Although the user control panel did look rather empty and I couldn't put my thumb on why...until now.

Yeah, there's some good and bad to be had here. The mods will probably have to work double time for a bit to keep down the trolls. I did love digging through peoples repped posts when I was really bored though. Found some funny threads that way.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 22, 2015)

Well the "Thanks" still give a good idea of your contributions to the forum which I think is nice. The rep, as I understand it, was a vague visual representation of the same thing. The Thanks seem more accurate, though if you really think about it. At the same time, rep was partially based on how many times you were thanked so I can also see the way it was visually representative of the same statistic, however, it was also influenced by whether or not ppl liked what you had to say in random posts as well.


----------



## Basti (Jan 22, 2015)

Alex said:


> I've thought about having the negative rep part disabled only, but since the new forum software that SS.org will be transitioned to does not have a rep system, we might as well get used to it now.





> SS.org will be transitioned









As a fairly average user, i have no strong feelings either way. But I always felt SSO to be an amazingly civil environment as far as forums go...guess we'll find out


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 22, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> Well the "Thanks" still give a good idea of your contributions to the forum which I think is nice. The rep, as I understand it, was a vague visual representation of the same thing. The Thanks seem more accurate, though if you really think about it. At the same time, rep was partially based on how many times you were thanked so I can also see the way it was visually representative of the same statistic, however, it was also influenced by whether or not ppl liked what you had to say in random posts as well.


I disagree. Thanks only represents how many threads you've made. There are tons of people here giving great advice whose contributions aren't recognized by that system. At the same time there are people making shit threads that still get thanked.

I personally liked the rep system, although I understand the headaches it caused. People took it a bit too seriously and rep complaining was obnoxious. At the same time, anybody that made it to red was usually an ass and it was convenient to have a handy "I'm an ass" badge.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2015)

Mike said:


> I think nutella is gross.



There's still the report button.


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2015)

Was so close to 3 bright green bars. oh well


Nickelback rules, EMG's are great and I'm not the biggest Meshuggah fan....the truth comes out


----------



## flint757 (Jan 22, 2015)

This is the new confessions thread.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 22, 2015)

was wondering why I couldn't rep. For the record, the last person I would have given rep to if I was allowed more was for this awesome post by AugmentedFourth

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4279266-post148.html


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 22, 2015)

Some guys have said earlier in the thread that hitting up posts by guys in the red was fun....and it was true. Man, there was some gold right there; if you just clicked your mouse 3 times you could laugh for hours at a time.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 22, 2015)

Lil' Wayne was the best guitarist ever!


Come at me bros! 



(also 6,000 posts and I had to waste it on lil' wayne. I hate you all...  )


----------



## icos211 (Jan 22, 2015)

No!!!!

I was just a few points away from my 2nd bar and I JUST posted a NGD


----------



## asher (Jan 22, 2015)

I need to get out of the habit of scrolling down to see rep every time I check a new like


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 22, 2015)

Status Update: Currently searching the Way Back Machine for shots of my rep so I can put it in my sig. I need it for job applications.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Jan 22, 2015)

Jake said:


> Was so close to 3 bright green bars. oh well
> 
> 
> Nickelback rules, EMG's are great and I'm not the biggest Meshuggah fan....the truth comes out



Damn, I would totally rep you for that post haha.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 22, 2015)

Probably 80% of my rep was from the Xmas threads.  I liked it but I totally understand. This just better mean that the ban list will make a comeback.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 22, 2015)

asher said:


> I need to get out of the habit of scrolling down to see rep every time I check a new like



Here's a person that understands my pain. #firstworldproblems


I saw this change last night and thought to myself, "I bet Alex and the mods get a TON of pms and emails about people abusing the hell out of the rep system and finally Alex was like 'F**K THIS, I'M PULLING THIS CAR OVER NOW!'"


----------



## narad (Jan 22, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> Probably 80% of my rep was from the Xmas threads.  I liked it but I totally understand. This just better mean that the ban list will make a comeback.



I was going through the entire Xmas rep thread clicking to add rep, commenting a little, like 100 times over 5 days all well thinking, "Hmm, maybe we should stop caring about rep." And then this happened. It's a Xmas miracle!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 22, 2015)

Djod does not approve.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jan 22, 2015)

Kinda bummed it's gone now that I finally got above one bar. 

At least they still keep the Thanked count. Maybe we could have it so you can thank replies to threads. Then the thanked count would be a good indicator.


----------



## vilk (Jan 22, 2015)

^you mean the "like" button?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 22, 2015)

But I just got to five green bars on my e-peen  how will I stroke it now??


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank goodness. I thought there was
something wrong with my PC for a while
there.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 22, 2015)

ITT:


----------



## ElRay (Jan 22, 2015)

Alex said:


> I've thought about having the negative rep part disabled only, but since the new forum software that SS.org will be transitioned to does not have a rep system, we might as well get used to it now.



Does the new system support "down voting" a post, so if it goes negative enough, it gets hidden? The ones that support that allow you to see the post if you want to, but sufficiently negative posts are hidden by default.

This way, no individuals are "abused", but the actual inappropriate comment gets hidden unless people want to see it.

Ray


----------



## wat (Jan 22, 2015)

nooooooooo


----------



## Xaios (Jan 22, 2015)

ElRay said:


> Does the new system support "down voting" a post, so if it goes negative enough, it gets hidden? The ones that support that allow you to see the post if you want to, but sufficiently negative posts are hidden by default.
> 
> This way, no individuals are "abused", but the actual inappropriate comment gets hidden unless people want to see it.
> 
> Ray



That's actually a pretty solid idea. Have a rep.



Wait.



Dammit.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 22, 2015)

ElRay said:


> Does the new system support "down voting" a post, so if it goes negative enough, it gets hidden? The ones that support that allow you to see the post if you want to, but sufficiently negative posts are hidden by default.
> 
> This way, no individuals are "abused", but the actual inappropriate comment gets hidden unless people want to see it.
> 
> Ray



I swear I've heard of something like this. Maybe I reddit somewhere?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 22, 2015)

Can we complain about neg rep now??


----------



## vilk (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm just going to type "NEG!" at people. It think it'll be good.

----------------------------------------

NEG! NEG YOU!! NEG NEG NEG!!! Take my neeeeeeeeeeeegggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## ElRay (Jan 22, 2015)

pink freud said:


> I swear I've heard of something like this. Maybe I reddit somewhere?



Reddit, imgur, StackExchange & Slashdot are the ones that come to mind.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 22, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Djod does not approve.


See this post and your new sig picture deserve rep;  What the hell am I supposed to do now?! Likes aren't enough!



pink freud said:


> I swear I've heard of something like this. Maybe I reddit somewhere?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 22, 2015)

Liking is the new rep.

The only chance you'll get at neg repping
is to like a post then callously unlike it soon
after I guess.


----------



## vilk (Jan 22, 2015)

^NEG


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jan 22, 2015)

It looks so empty now there  Maybe they could remodel it a bit.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 22, 2015)

vilk said:


> I'm just going to type "NEG!" at people. It think it'll be good.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> NEG! NEG YOU!! NEG NEG NEG!!! Take my neeeeeeeeeeeegggggggggggggggggggggggg



Negged.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 22, 2015)

vilk said:


> ^NEG


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2015)

Finally. It's never nice when someones opinion gets dogpiled because someone with higher rep disagrees with them.

Seen it on many rep-using forums.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 22, 2015)

I worked hard for those three green blocks y'know 

I also find the board now less aesthetically pleasing. The green added some much needed colour.


----------



## loqtrall (Jan 22, 2015)

I love how this happened directly after I got anonymously negged about posts I made in September of last year. Fvck that guy.


----------



## vilk (Jan 22, 2015)

We should be allowed to pick new bars that go under our username. And we can choose what color and how many. I'll take 9 yellow/orange bars, please.


----------



## loqtrall (Jan 22, 2015)

vilk said:


> We should be allowed to pick new bars that go under our username. And we can choose what color and how many. I'll take 9 yellow/orange bars, please.


 
I'd be down for that as long as there's a reasonable cap on the max number of bars AND if we get to customize the text you see when you hover over the bars. A touch of personality, like contributor nameplates.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 22, 2015)

vilk said:


> I'm just going to type "NEG!" at people. It think it'll be good.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> NEG! NEG YOU!! NEG NEG NEG!!! Take my neeeeeeeeeeeegggggggggggggggggggggggg



What is an appropriate singular noun for a person "negs" people?


----------



## MFB (Jan 22, 2015)

I go away for two days, and this is how you welcome me back?

I didn't even get to say goodbye.


----------



## vilk (Jan 22, 2015)

pink freud said:


> What is an appropriate singular noun for a person "negs" people?



a negist.


----------



## vilk (Jan 22, 2015)

^neg


----------



## Xaios (Jan 22, 2015)

Tesla said:


> Finally. It's never nice when someones opinion gets dogpiled because someone with higher rep disagrees with them.
> 
> Seen it on many rep-using forums.



EVERYBODY DOGPILE!


Wait, why is no one dogpiling?!


My powers! They're *GONE!! NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!*


----------



## redstone (Jan 22, 2015)

ElRay said:


> Does the new system support "down voting" a post, so if it goes negative enough, it gets hidden? The ones that support that allow you to see the post if you want to, but sufficiently negative posts are hidden by default.
> 
> This way, no individuals are "abused", but the actual inappropriate comment gets hidden unless people want to see it.
> 
> Ray



Turning sevenstring into youtube...

You discuss with your friend.

SSO system : a stranger stands behind him with a "I hate your friend" shirt.

Youtube system : the stranger interrupts your friend when he disagrees and you have to ask that stranger to stop everytime.

Less abusive you said ?


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 22, 2015)

What about a new system like a superlike that gives 10 likes. Or a way to say thank you for a post, it could be like a reputation system and we could see who is nice and who is an asshole by some kind of visual aid bellow the avatar. Oh man it would be great.

---edit---

God damnit, I miss rep already, I was counting down the days until my next bar too :'(


----------



## redstone (Jan 22, 2015)

If you wanna know who's an asshole, better get a bar that shows how frequently we neg rep others, since that's what we can reasonably expect from an asshole, rather than a nice guy.


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 22, 2015)

This is good. Every political discussion I participated in I got one or two positive reps but twice as many negative reps from liberals, who didn't sign their negative rep. 

Beyond being silly that they would even care to leave negative rep is the fact that they would not sign it, perhaps scared of the consequences.

The effect of rep was that I couldn't reasonably participate in free speech without my rep bar being pounded. This had a tendency to make the political forum exclusively liberal. Either that or perhaps liberals trend younger and just care more about the rep system.

It was a bad system.



That.


----------



## asher (Jan 22, 2015)

The neg system has repeatedly been said by the mods that it's *intended* to be anonymous.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 22, 2015)

From experience, all it took was a few guys with an unreasonable vendetta against you and then anybody checking your rep for a while afterward would assume you're some kind of jerk. I think it created unnecessary tension, so I don't mind seeing it go. I don't think I ever even left negative rep. Makes the place friendlier over all.


----------



## asher (Jan 22, 2015)

This introduces a curious question.

Is bitching about rep in public still a bannable offense?

Can we all be banned for complaining that it's gone?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 22, 2015)

asher said:


> This introduces a curious question.
> 
> Is bitching about rep in public still a bannable offense?
> 
> Can we all be banned for complaining that it's gone?



Asher...The first rule of Neg Rep Club is......

I agree with you of course. You should have been
able to vent about that sneaky neg rep, only the brave
signed it and hats off to those that did.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Almost freaked out. The page didn't load all the way and no ones Icon's were appearing.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Double post*


----------



## Xaios (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm coping:

|
|
|
|
|
|
|
<-


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 22, 2015)

Xaios said:


> I'm coping:
> 
> |
> |
> ...




Nice one Xaios. Your profile just don't look the same without it.


----------



## lemeker (Jan 22, 2015)

Portions of this thread had me in tears. 

I don't mind that its gone really. I've spent enough time on here to recognize names, and get a feel for most of the members here.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 22, 2015)

No big deal really.

It was nice to see that someone appreciated what you said enough to acknowledge it by reppin you. But if you still want to give a fellow SSO'er some props for being really cool or helpful, send them a public/private message and let them know.

I'll genuinely miss being able to go back to specific posts and see why a person got negged though. Some truly hilarious posts/threads to be found that way. Oh well.

Hopefully this place stays just as civil without it. I think it will. 

What about having a "dislike" button?


----------



## Negav (Jan 22, 2015)

Alex said:


> ...but since the new forum software that SS.org will be _transitioned_ to...



Does this means the gates to Nega-SSO will be opened?

Xaios, Konfyouzd, prepare!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jan 22, 2015)

RIP my E-Peen
2007 - 2015

You will never be forgotten. May this relatively unpunishable shitpost stand as a testimony to your former greatness.

But in any case, I'm totally used to forums changing their post feedback features. SS.org was the last board I'm on that still used "rep" (in fact, another one abandoned rep for "likes" and whatnot _years_ ago). I kind of liked the rep thing because it felt so "old school," and was one of the last "old" things that reminded me of this forum pre-2008. But all green peens must come to an end, I guess.


----------



## skeels (Jan 22, 2015)

You mean if we like what someone says or disagree with them, we have to compose an actual comment that says something rather than clicking a button?

Oh crap! 








skeels likes this. 

Haterade is going to be pissed though. .....


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 22, 2015)

I'd rather we get rid of the "like" feature, but whatever. RIP, Green Peen.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 22, 2015)

Ok, so who had the highest amount of rep?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 22, 2015)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Ok, so who had the highest amount of rep?


 
Chris 

Then Drew and noodles


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh damn, I had a kick-ass rep! 

BTW, I love you all and never neg repped anyone!


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 22, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Now we can quick judge by what's more important: Avatars!



I ad block a bunch of them


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 22, 2015)

asher said:


> The neg system has repeatedly been said by the mods that it's *intended* to be anonymous.



Which I didn't agree with. Yeah, I only had one neg rep* but I did see a bunch of people who got kicked in the teeth pretty hard *(and it was the stupidest thing ever, I gave someone info on tone pot, get neg repped  )


----------



## yellowv (Jan 22, 2015)

Damn now nobody will know how cool I am anymore :-(


----------



## Xaios (Jan 22, 2015)

I've spent the entire day coming up with a sig image to properly express my grief. I believe I've finally succeeded. Feel free to use it if you need to.


----------



## Noxon (Jan 22, 2015)

Xaios said:


> I've spent the entire day coming up with a sig image to properly express my grief. I believe I've finally succeeded. Feel free to use it if you need to.



Thank you. I felt the need. I am mourning my rep. 
I would rep you now, but...


----------



## asher (Jan 22, 2015)

Will adopt and edit to my peen length accordingly over the weekend.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 22, 2015)

I feel another Onion headline coming on...

"Local guitar enthusiasts convene to discuss music, spend all their time talking about neg rep. Rep system is disabled, and guitar enthusiasts spend all their time talking about lack of neg rep." 



This is why I love this place - throw any topic out there and there's a huge amount of activity on here. Other forums have crickets chirping most of the day.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 22, 2015)

Xaios said:


> I've spent the entire day coming up with a sig image to properly express my grief. I believe I've finally succeeded. Feel free to use it if you need to.


&#9608; No More Rep... Forever! 1-22-2015 *10:19 PM* Nice work!


----------



## Discoqueen (Jan 23, 2015)

Mike said:


> I think nutella is gross.



I'll have you know I liked your post, and then unliked it.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 23, 2015)

Compared to some of the old-timers here I've not been on SSO that long (nearly 4 years though damn, that time has gone by) but I liked rep as a yardstick for dickishness and/or usefulness to the community. Personally I never negged anyone and will mourn my very recently-acquired second bar but if it helps keep the peace then it's for the best, I'm sure. No big deal. /shrug



USMarine75 said:


> My fav thing on here was stalking people with those lil red bars next to their avatar and reading through their history of posts that got them neg repped. There was some genuine gold there to be found.



QFT



Xaios said:


> Djod does not approve.



rep-worthy


----------



## Xaios (Jan 23, 2015)

I did occasionally make use of the neg rep feature, but to paraphrase my homeboy Coolio, "I ain't never negged a man who didn't deserve it."


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 23, 2015)

I now want 15 days of life back because I've been banned for complaining about people using rep in a bad way.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 23, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Chris
> 
> Then Drew and noodles



Honestly I figured Drew and Noodles were up there. Every time I've posted in the Theory/Lesson/Technique section Drew and 8-bit Mr T had a quality answer. But, who's Chris? Helmet Skull and crossed M-16's? Right?

Sorry Chris.


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 23, 2015)

Adding another layer of anonymity never seemed like a good idea to me. Let people air their grievances, and if they get out of line, there's a reason mods exist.



*I have a dream that SSO will one day have a forum where people will not be judged by the color of their avatar or the size of their rep bar, but by the content of their posts.*


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 23, 2015)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Periphery has a bunch of money grubbing gear-whore members, Ibanez has their glory days behind them and are trying to catch up, Vik makes good guitars despite his viewpoints, djent still sucks and Babymetal is better than most djent nowadays, etc
> 
> 
> This is what freedom feels like, gentlemen.




^ I second all of this.

BKP is overpriced. Periphery got too popular too fast and are extremely overrated. The more pieces that are on a guitar neck = more potential for something to go wrong and crappier tone. I LOVE a DAMN good breakdown. I can make one of the damn best grilled cheese sandwiches you will ever eat.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 23, 2015)

Really, it has come the day when people can speak their mind freely about Periphery, make jokes about baseball bat necks and cockstocks.

I hope people will keep responsible.


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 23, 2015)

Negative rep is like having a disagreement with a coworker and going out to the parking lot to find out "someone" has slashed your tires.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 23, 2015)

GoldDragon said:


> Negative rep is like having a disagreement with a coworker and going out to the parking lot to find out "someone" has slashed your tires.



I don't think that's a good analogy. Negative rep is more like you went into a bar, got drunk and started yelling in some dude's face and then you got clocked for acting like a jerk. There's a reason why MOST people don't do that normally, but apparently with the anonymity of the internet, people tend to turn into internet badasses and speak their minds without any kind of filter. 

Oddly enough, a little red bar on a website found on the internet is enough to cause these same internet badasses (grown men, in many cases, mind you) to have a mental breakdown.   

Chances are pretty good that if you were continually receiving negative reputation, you were earning it.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 23, 2015)

The rep system is a tool, and like every tool it's subject to be abused by men.
The neg rep was particularly bad because it was used by vile people.
And people behaving with cowardice in the anonimity of internet is the lowest level of worms.


----------



## asher (Jan 23, 2015)

sylcfh said:


> Adding another layer of anonymity never seemed like a good idea to me. Let people air their grievances, and if they get out of line, there's a reason mods exist.
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a dream that SSO will one day have a forum where people will not be judged by the color of their avatar or the size of their rep bar, but by the content of their posts.*



They were judged by the content of the posts!

Hence the christmas colored epeens


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 23, 2015)

HighGain510 said:


> I don't think that's a good analogy. Negative rep is more like you went into a bar, got drunk and started yelling in some dude's face and then you got clocked for acting like a jerk. There's a reason why MOST people don't do that normally, but apparently with the anonymity of the internet, people tend to turn into internet badasses and speak their minds without any kind of filter.
> 
> Oddly enough, a little red bar on a website found on the internet is enough to cause these same internet badasses (grown men, in many cases, mind you) to have a mental breakdown.
> 
> Chances are pretty good that if you were continually receiving negative reputation, you were earning it.



At least you were forced to formulate a response. I guarantee my analogy would have earned negative reps.


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 23, 2015)

HighGain510 said:


> I don't think that's a good analogy. Negative rep is more like you went into a bar, got drunk and started yelling in some dude's face and then you got clocked for acting like a jerk.




No. Because when someone throws a punch you can see who is doing it.

Using your analogy, negative rep is like getting jumped in the parking lot afterwards. And because cowards don't like to act alone, they usually dogpile.


----------



## asher (Jan 23, 2015)

GoldDragon said:


> At least you were forced to formulate a response. I guarantee my analogy would have earned negative reps.





I really don't think so...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 23, 2015)

I LIKE JUICE.


----------



## asher (Jan 23, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I LIKE JUICE.



NO JUICe IS THE WORST

ONLY THE FRESHEST TEARS OF BABES

COME AT ME BRO


----------



## stradfire (Jan 23, 2015)

You know... I signed up here after a long while of just browsing as a guest and I put up a thread that became controversial and that night rep gets taken away...

Sorry guys...
Or your welcome?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 23, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I LIKE JUICE.



Context clue:




asher said:


> NO JUICE IS THE WORST
> 
> ONLY THE FRESHEST TEARS OF BABES
> 
> COME AT ME BRO


----------



## asher (Jan 23, 2015)

gotcha


----------



## loqtrall (Jan 23, 2015)

I was more concerned with the messages written along with neg rep than I was with the rep itself.

You see someone have an opposing opinion to a thread, but they're being constructive and polite about it. Then you look at the neg they got from it (come on, it's SSO, you know opposing views got negged), and you see anonymous messages like "you fvcking retard", "grow up idiot", "what a cock", ect. I even saw some unsigned negs telling people to go die.

Really? For reacting that way YOU deserve neg rep. And they only did that because they knew they'd get away with it, and because if they expressed those feelings on the thread, they knew they'd be banned for being an ass. 

That's how I saw the rep system (moreso lately than when I joined): A tool for someone to be an asshole on a forum that has rules against being an asshole.


----------



## Mike (Jan 23, 2015)

I still really hope people do the same amount of ngd's, npd's, nxd's and gear comparisons, without the incentive of knowing they're going to get some rep for their work. I love any piece of equipment thread where sound clips or samples and good in depth reviews are included. I think a lot of people put so much work into those in the past knowing they'd get some fake internet points out of it. People love points, even if they mean nothing.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 23, 2015)

Mike said:


> I still really hope people do the same amount of ngd's, npd's, nxd's and gear comparisons, without the incentive of knowing they're going to get some rep for their work. I love any piece of equipment thread where sound clips or samples and good in depth reviews are included. I think a lot of people put so much work into those in the past knowing they'd get some fake internet points out of it. People love points, even if they mean nothing.



No rep? I will no longer post NGD's.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 23, 2015)

"If you guys don't stop fighting back there, I'm going to turn this car around."

Welp, Alex turned the car around.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 23, 2015)

HighGain510 said:


> No rep? I will no longer post NGD's.



Totally! We're all thinking, "Wait, I bought $30,000 worth of gear to get to my yellow bar and now it's gone?!"


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 23, 2015)

asher said:


> I really don't think so...



Some kid in the gear forum had a Dual Rec and a 412 cabinet. He wanted to buy a 1x12 so he was only playing with one speaker.

So I told him how 412 stereo cabs are wired, how he could disconnect one speaker and run just one side and he would have a 1x12 cab with enough wattage for his head. I explained how impedance works.

This was to save him money and help him turn a 4x12 into a 1x12.

I received a handful of anonymous negative rep. 

I took 10-15 minutes to explain something that he did not know and that would save him money, and a few people dogpiled on me.

Was it spillover from another thread? Or just some low self-esteem dweebs getting their jollies?


----------



## Mike (Jan 23, 2015)

Not quite my point...

Aside from the Custom Rolls Royce Strandberg's with 22's and diamond inlays that people will show off regardless, I'm just saying rep was an incentive for some people to put forth the extra effort and time to make content like videos and recordings of amps, pickups etc. Will all of that go away now that there's not rep? no, but you've got to wonder how it'll effect the quality and quantity of future posts of the like.


----------



## asher (Jan 23, 2015)

GoldDragon said:


> Some kid in the gear forum had a Dual Rec and a 412 cabinet. He wanted to buy a 1x12 so he was only playing with one speaker.
> 
> So I told him how 412 stereo cabs are wired, how he could disconnect one speaker and run just one side and he would have a 1x12 cab with enough wattage for his head. I explained how impedance works.
> 
> ...



Just found that. IDK if it was worth negging, but it _did_ totally disregard his need for two different cabinets to be in two different physical spaces simultaneously and the intended size/weight differences


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> Totally! We're all thinking, "Wait, I bought $30,000 worth of gear to get to my yellow bar and now it's gone?!"



What was it all for?!


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 23, 2015)

asher said:


> Just found that. IDK if it was worth negging, but it _did_ totally disregard his need for two different cabinets to be in two different physical spaces simultaneously and the intended size/weight differences



But it was relevant to his needs. Learning something new, constructive feedback is always a good thing and should not be negged.

Being able to run the 4x12 as a 1x12 would solve his need for a separate 1x12. He just wanted less volume, not to spend more money.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 23, 2015)

I going to miss clicking on a a ridiculous post or a banned member's profile and reading the hilarious negs he/she received.


----------



## asher (Jan 23, 2015)

GoldDragon said:


> But it was relevant to his needs. Learning something new, constructive feedback is always a good thing and should not be negged.
> 
> Being able to run the 4x12 as a 1x12 would solve his need for a separate 1x12. He just wanted less volume, not to spend more money.



He wanted a small cab to keep at home while keeping the 4x12 at the practice space also.

But anyway, OT.


----------



## Forrest_H (Jan 23, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> "If you guys don't stop fighting back there, I'm going to turn this car around."
> 
> Welp, Alex turned the car around.



Exactly what I thought 

I was working so hard to grow my e-peen too


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 23, 2015)

HighGain510 said:


> What was it all for?!


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2015)

I've been demoted to a plebeian like the rest you unwashed heathens.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 23, 2015)

I enjoyed the rep game but Im not too bitter that its gone, it was definitely not the most concrete system xD

That being said, ERG is garbage and anyone who plays 7/8 strings suck .!..!. 6 string masterrace


----------



## btbg (Jan 23, 2015)

GoldDragon said:


> At least you were forced to formulate a response. I guarantee my analogy would have earned negative reps.



You're still bitching about negative rep after rep has been done away with entirely?


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 23, 2015)

btbg said:


> You're still bitching about negative rep after rep has been done away with entirely?



No, just pointing out how it enables me to make intelligent analogies without being bombarded with red.

I guess the new negative rep is quoting and falsely interpreting someone else's post so that the other LSEDs can "like" your interpretation, thus showing the OP they dislike him.


----------



## asher (Jan 23, 2015)

LSED?


----------



## Mike (Jan 23, 2015)

legal services for the elderly and disabled.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 23, 2015)

Randy said:


> I've been demoted to a plebeian like the rest you unwashed heathens.



All is not lost. You still have the "super moderator" badge to lord over us.


----------



## btbg (Jan 23, 2015)

GoldDragon said:


> No, just pointing out how it enables me to make intelligent analogies without being bombarded with red.
> 
> I guess the new negative rep is quoting and falsely interpreting someone else's post so that the other LSEDs can "like" your interpretation, thus showing the OP they dislike him.





However you want to interpret it, man.

I find it amusing that you make comments as such and still wonder why you accumulated so much red


----------



## vansinn (Jan 23, 2015)

asher said:


> NO JUICe IS THE WORST
> 
> ONLY THE FRESHEST TEARS OF BABES



I like babes and I like juice. Question remains which kind of juice we are talking about..


----------



## bostjan (Jan 23, 2015)

Nearly ten years of erep all gone. Just let me keep all of my attaboys and brownie points, oh wait, I don't have any brownie points anyway&#8230;


----------



## MJS (Jan 23, 2015)

GoldDragon said:


> I guarantee my analogy would have earned negative reps.





GoldDragon said:


> Using your analogy, negative rep is like getting jumped in the parking lot afterwards. And because cowards don't like to act alone, they usually dogpile.





GoldDragon said:


> I received a handful of anonymous negative rep. ... Was it spillover from another thread? Or just some low self-esteem dweebs getting their jollies?



The funny thing here is that all of the complaining you're doing about rep would have gotten you banned while the rep system existed.



btbg said:


> You're still bitching about negative rep after rep has been done away with entirely?



 

Yep... and it gets better... 




GoldDragon said:


> No, just pointing out how it enables me to make intelligent analogies without being bombarded with red.
> 
> I guess the new negative rep is quoting and falsely interpreting someone else's post so that the other LSEDs can "like" your interpretation, thus showing the OP they dislike him.



I'm almost positive that this is the first someone has gone from crying about negative rep (that no longer exists) to crying about someone pointing out that they're crying about neg rep.   

Just be glad the system is gone because it was never going to work out in your favor anyway.


----------



## stradfire (Jan 23, 2015)

I totally missed an Urkel reference opportunity...


----------



## crg123 (Jan 23, 2015)

GoldDragon said:


> Beyond being silly that they would even care to leave negative rep is the fact that they would not sign it, perhaps scared of the consequences.



Hey don't worry people can still Visitor message you with the word "Neg rep" if they really wanted to mess with you...


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 23, 2015)

The only issue I can see with this is that since there really is no other slap on the wrist, banning may become more frequent. 

Other than that, I don't really mind.


----------



## MJS (Jan 23, 2015)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> The only issue I can see with this is that since there really is no other slap on the wrist, banning may become more frequent.
> 
> Other than that, I don't really mind.



Banning is actually a slap on the wrist, whereas neg rep meant nothing. 

People getting upset over neg rep would have to be living in a bubble and would probably kill themselves if they ever had to deal with more serious problems in life, like figuring out which shoe goes on which foot, deciding what to have for breakfast, etc... 

I think the "Like" system knocked the rep system out of balance anyway.


----------



## ASoC (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh man I just remembered the only neg I ever got.

It was in that thread about the math teacher who was posting nude photos of herself online and calling her students jailbait.

All I said was "given the opportunity I'd smang"

Then I got anonymous rep telling me to "look at my profile picture before saying things like that"


----------



## crg123 (Jan 23, 2015)

ASoC said:


> Oh man I just remembered the only neg I ever got.
> 
> It was in that thread about the math teacher who was posting nude photos of herself online and calling her students jailbait.
> 
> ...



I guess that one experience must have traumatized you enough to put "Sign your neg rep." in your sig


----------



## ASoC (Jan 23, 2015)

crg123 said:


> I guess that one experience must have traumatized you enough to put "Sign your neg rep." in your sig



Indeed  

Shame that it's outdated now 

Need to update my sig


----------



## Shimme (Jan 23, 2015)

Ibanez is overrated.

That is all.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 23, 2015)

ASoC said:


> Indeed
> 
> Shame that it's outdated now
> 
> Need to update my sig


Well... Fvck that noise... Ppl that would just leave dumb ass comments for the chance to say it anonymously were kind of annoying. Don't be a bitch. I already don't know your name... or what you look like... or most other things about you, ya know? 

Every time I negged anyone I would sign it and give valid reason for it. Even if I was just being spiteful, I'd say so in so many words and sign it.


----------



## MJS (Jan 23, 2015)

Since others are using this thread to blurt out stuff that would normally get a bunch of neg rep from fanboys, I'd just like to add... 

There is no such thing as a Magical Mojo Tree that produces a special wood that only one person on the planet has access to, which can make a generic super-strat with a reversed Parker headstock sound like $15,000.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 23, 2015)

I wish I could posi-rep that...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 23, 2015)

Shimme said:


> Ibanez is overrated.
> 
> That is all.











MJS said:


> Since others are using this thread to blurt out stuff that would normally get a bunch of neg rep from fanboys, I'd just like to add...
> 
> There is no such thing as a Magical Mojo Tree that produces a special wood that only one person on the planet has access to, which can make a generic super-strat with a reversed Parker headstock sound like $15,000.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 23, 2015)

F.ck!!! I just got my 4th bar. 

Honestly it's not much of a big deal to me. I more feel a little sorry for guys like Highgain and Xaios. They had monster peens from back in the day. 

I'm not going to lie and say I'm glad it's gone but if it's not compatible with the new site then I agree we may as well get used to it. At least we still have likes and the ability to thank posts. That's something right? Right??


----------



## ASoC (Jan 23, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> Well... Fvck that noise... Ppl that would just leave dumb ass comments for the chance to say it anonymously were kind of annoying. Don't be a bitch. I already don't know your name... or what you look like... or most other things about you, ya know?
> 
> Every time I negged anyone I would sign it and give valid reason for it. Even if I was just being spiteful, I'd say so in so many words and sign it.



That was exactly how I felt about it. Knowing your SSO username doesn't mean I'm going to find and come beat your ass  You've still got that internet anonymity.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 23, 2015)

dedsouth333 said:


> I more feel a little sorry for guys like Highgain and Xaios. They had monster peens from back in the day.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 23, 2015)

Now I can really be an asshole.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 23, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Now I can really be an asshole.


----------



## MJS (Jan 23, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Now I can really be an asshole.



I wonder if mods ever got -rep from someone that knew mods can see who left it?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 23, 2015)

MJS said:


> I wonder if mods ever got -rep from someone that knew mods can see who left it?



Yuuuuuuuuuup.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 23, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Now I can really be an asshole.


----------



## MJS (Jan 23, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yuuuuuuuuuup.



Welp... there go the claims of all unsigned -rep being cowardly then.


----------



## Joose (Jan 24, 2015)

Just saw this. 

But how will people anonymously (and angrily) disagree with me?


----------



## Xaios (Jan 24, 2015)

See, here's the thing. I can count _on one hand_ the number of times I received this "angry anonymous negrep" everyone keeps talking about in the 7 years I've been on SSO.

Maybe I'm just that awesome. But I think chances are more because I know how to post with tact and don't feel the need to be needlessly confrontational or contrarion. I've had plenty of disagreements with people here for a variety of reasons. But so long as you didn't resort to questioning the ..... size of anyone who disagreed with you, people have generally been decent enough to respect simple differences of opinion.

Long and short of it: if you found yourself constantly getting neg-repped, there is a very high likelihood that your negative reputation was well earned.


----------



## Black43 (Jan 24, 2015)

Think I only had one green bar, but it was a green bar of righteousness and truth. A monument to all the good times here on SSO. Lest we forget...

However, now that I'm free to speak my mind... Five Finger Death Punch, Three Days Grace and Avenged Sevenfold are brilliant. I don't care what you all think. They kick loads of ass and I have most if not all of their songs.

THAT'S WHAT FREEDOM LOOKS LIKE


----------



## Albionic (Jan 24, 2015)

I got negged for buying a certain brand of amp once it's weird what pushes some peoples buttons. they didn't even leave their name so i could run any future purchases by them.


----------



## Joose (Jan 24, 2015)

Xaios said:


> See, here's the thing. I can count _on one hand_ the number of times I received this "angry anonymous negrep" everyone keeps talking about in the 7 years I've been on SSO.
> 
> Maybe I'm just that awesome. But I think chances are more because I know how to post with tact and don't feel the need to be needlessly confrontational or contrarion. I've had plenty of disagreements with people here for a variety of reasons. But so long as you didn't resort to questioning the ..... size of anyone who disagreed with you, people have generally been decent enough to respect simple differences of opinion.
> 
> Long and short of it: if you found yourself constantly getting neg-repped, there is a very high likelihood that your negative reputation was well earned.



A lot of the anonymous ones I got were immediately followed by someone counter-repping. I'm pretty sure I remember getting negged for saying I liked the most recent BoO album. 

My most recent neg was for saying "why preview the new Periphery song when you can buy it?", I just meant it's available for purchase lol.

Also, I wish I had access to all of my old rep now so I could finally complain about it. 
/badjoke


----------



## Basti (Jan 24, 2015)

Xaios said:


> See, here's the thing. I can count _on one hand_ the number of times I received this "angry anonymous negrep" everyone keeps talking about in the 7 years I've been on SSO.
> 
> Maybe I'm just that awesome. But I think chances are more because I know how to post with tact and don't feel the need to be needlessly confrontational or contrarion. I've had plenty of disagreements with people here for a variety of reasons. But so long as you didn't resort to questioning the ..... size of anyone who disagreed with you, people have generally been decent enough to respect simple differences of opinion.
> 
> Long and short of it: if you found yourself constantly getting neg-repped, there is a very high likelihood that your negative reputation was well earned.



+1 Rep'd


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 24, 2015)

Joose said:


> A lot of the anonymous ones I got were immediately followed by someone counter-repping.


One of my last neg reps was for counter-repping someone that was getting dog-piled on.

Ah I remember it well: "Nothing personal, but here's for counter-repping a dick" -Anonymous

I had a good laugh, called people out for being childish and neg repping the guy for stating his opinion (in not a very dickish way) in the thread, then got another neg because someone didn't like being called a "kid," which is apparently highly offensive. 

I'll miss those days. 


But seriously, guys, revive the Public Ban List?  Please?


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 24, 2015)

Xaios said:


> See, here's the thing. I can count _on one hand_ the number of times I received this "angry anonymous negrep" everyone keeps talking about in the 7 years I've been on SSO.
> 
> Maybe I'm just that awesome. But I think chances are more because I know how to post with tact and don't feel the need to be needlessly confrontational or contrarion. I've had plenty of disagreements with people here for a variety of reasons. But so long as you didn't resort to questioning the ..... size of anyone who disagreed with you, people have generally been decent enough to respect simple differences of opinion.
> 
> Long and short of it: if you found yourself constantly getting neg-repped, there is a very high likelihood that your negative reputation was well earned.



No one is going to neg rep a guy with 9000 post count who has been with the forum for 7 years.

The people who care about this sort of thing are going to be licking your )(*&^(* trying to befriend you.


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 24, 2015)

Basti said:


> +1 Rep'd



Case in point.


----------



## MFB (Jan 24, 2015)

Uh I'll have you know before rep was disabled I had two negreps that were immediately visible if someone went on my page; and I've been here since 08 and have 10K posts.

So your theory is flawed


----------



## loqtrall (Jan 24, 2015)

I got negged because I said a video game didn't have to be realistic to be immersive, because a company didn't deliver on their promises, and for saying someone shouldn't be chastised for posting a ViK guitar pic in the ViK dealer thread. I actually got a ton of negs for that last one, for defending a guy who posted a picture relevant to the thread he posted in. 

Those weren't warranted, and nearly 100% of my negs were from people who didn't like my opinion because it went against theirs. I can understand neg for something like "this band sucks, listen to good music", but getting negged for "I don't really like this band" is stupid.

The last neg I got before the system turned off was because I, over the course of a few months, changed my opinion about a game I played. I liked it when I got it, then gradually grew to dislike it and shared my concerns with the game's deveopment. That was worthy of a neg? On a topic that was 4 months old?

It may not have happened to you, or most popular members, but it definitely wasn't uncommon. My reputation here shouldn't be tarnished because my opinions differ from others. Prime Example: I negged Max when I felt he was being sort of an ass to a member about posting a picture. He then wrote on my profile page that I should be more concerned with what people think of my words, because I had a few negs on my profile. But all of those negs were from people who simply didn't agree with my opinion. So a moderator suggested that I adjust my attitude because I got negged for having a differing opinion. I wasn't being an ass, I had a different opinion and got negged for it.

Being a douche is a reason to have a bad reputation, having a differing opinion isn't. But it happened all the time.


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2015)

I think I got like 3 total negs minus one douchebag who got himself perma'd after repeatedly negging me and then attacking me on my visitor messages 

It's still there to serve as a hilarious monument to his jackassery too


----------



## asher (Jan 24, 2015)

MJS said:


> Welp... there go the claims of all unsigned -rep being cowardly then.





GoldDragon said:


> No one is going to neg rep a guy with 9000 post count who has been with the forum for 7 years.
> 
> The people who care about this sort of thing are going to be licking your )(*&^(* trying to befriend you.



*invisi-negs Xaios*


----------



## Basti (Jan 24, 2015)

GoldDragon said:


> Case in point.



Are you sure the case in point isn't the person arguing in favour of no neg rep whilst also acting like a bit of a wanker?

Besides, Xaios's ass doesn't even taste that good.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2015)

loqtrall said:


> It may not have happened to you, or most popular members, but it definitely wasn't uncommon. My reputation here shouldn't be tarnished because my opinions differ from others. Prime Example: I negged Max when I felt he was being sort of an ass to a member about posting a picture. He then wrote on my profile page that I should be more concerned with what people think of my words, because I had a few negs on my profile. But all of those negs were from people who simply didn't agree with my opinion. So a moderator suggested that I adjust my attitude because I got negged for having a differing opinion. I wasn't being an ass, I had a different opinion and got negged for it.
> 
> Being a douche is a reason to have a bad reputation, having a differing opinion isn't. But it happened all the time.



But, in my humble opinion which others agreed with, you can be a douche. But that's okay. I'm not the douche police. 

I'm an asshole all the time, and I'm cool with that. So if a douche calls me an asshole, it's all good. 

The difference is in that you'd instantly freak out, as if the rep system meant anything, and send a half dozen condescending reports my way. 

I feel the response to rep says more than the rep itself. 

Heck, I tried to have a conversation with you about it but you fell back on the whole "you're a mod so I'm just going to shut up now" thing. I wasn't going to ban you for just talking.


----------



## btbg (Jan 24, 2015)

So if I call you an asshole to test the waters, is that considered douchey or experimental?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2015)

btbg said:


> So if I call you an asshole to test the waters, is that considered douchey or experimental?



Yes?


----------



## vansinn (Jan 24, 2015)

Hmnn.. seems to me the negrep system is gradually being replaced by the negcom mechanism..
If so, I'd prefer keeping the old rep system - keeps it all nicely locatable on a single overview page, rather than having to read every post to locate the negcoms.


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 24, 2015)

But.... I had much to be proud of!!! Now what can I be proud of? 

I don't really have much to be proud of....


----------



## Joose (Jan 24, 2015)

vansinn said:


> Hmnn.. seems to me the negrep system is gradually being replaced by the negcom mechanism..
> If so, I'd prefer keeping the old rep system - keeps it all nicely locatable on a single overview page, rather than having to read every post to locate the negcoms.



I think everyone's just letting out years of digital, troll-fueled angst. 

The SSO Neg Rep Support Group.


----------



## loqtrall (Jan 24, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> But, in my humble opinion which others agreed with, you can be a douche. But that's okay. I'm not the douche police.
> 
> I'm an asshole all the time, and I'm cool with that. So if a douche calls me an asshole, it's all good.
> 
> ...


 
In all fairness, I reported him because he wouldn't stop attacking me, I asked him to stop twice. I didn't report anyone for neg. Because, as I said, I was less worried about the rep than I was about anonymous members calling me an idiot, a retard, and insulting me in other vulgar ways, which is otherwise against forum rules.

My response to rep is non-existent. I didn't care about it. I just hated the anonymous hate speech that came along with it and the fact that others took it so seriously that they see a stupid neg rep on your profile and assume you're an asshole.

I didn't continue that conversation because I didn't want to argue with a mod about rep. I'm not going to change my opinions to avoid people being butthurt about them and leave a little red square on my profile so everyone can know how much of an ass I am for having an opposing view.

I find it surprising you think I cared so much about rep when I'm more than supporting the decision of losing the rep system.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 24, 2015)

If you are going to post on a forum with a world wide audience, you need to have a thick skin


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2015)

loqtrall said:


> In all fairness, I reported him because he wouldn't stop attacking me, I asked him to stop twice. I didn't report anyone for neg. Because, as I said, I was less worried about the rep than I was about anonymous members calling me an idiot, a retard, and insulting me in other vulgar ways, which is otherwise against forum rules.



I get it, it's annoying, and I made him stop for a bit, but at the end of the day it's not a big deal. 



> My response to rep is non-existent. I didn't care about it. I just hated the anonymous hate speech that came along with it and the fact that others took it so seriously that they see a stupid neg rep on your profile and assume you're an asshole.



You didn't care, but hated it at the same time? Perhaps it's not the red boxes, or their number, but what you actually said that people used to assume you were an asshole? 



> I didn't continue that conversation because I didn't want to argue with a mod about rep. I'm not going to change my opinions to avoid people being butthurt about them and leave a little red square on my profile so everyone can know how much of an ass I am for having an opposing view.


 
And that's exactly what I said to you. I don't care about the rep I receive and will be blunt because of that. If feathers get ruffled, it's only for the greater good. 



> I find it surprising you think I cared so much about rep when I'm more than supporting the decision of losing the rep system.



Like I said, you cared enough to anonymously neg rep others and send a butt load of reports when you were on the receiving end. 

It's easy to support the removal of something you had a problem with. 

Don't worry, we're not going to make fun of you for taking rep a little too seriously. We've all been there at some point.



MetalDaze said:


> If you are going to post on a forum with a world wide audience, you need to have a thick skin



A truer statement has never been made.


----------



## Repner (Jan 24, 2015)

*Gives middle finger to laptop screen*


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2015)

Repner said:


> *Gives middle finger to laptop screen*


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 24, 2015)

Ah yes...I remember my neg rep very well. I received it all from the same four people. I think they had an anonymous forum-crush or mancrush on me or something... (They know who they are.  )



Repner said:


> *Gives middle finger to laptop screen*


----------



## Repner (Jan 24, 2015)

I made two people laugh. I'm gonna check my newly earned rep now...


...oh.


----------



## loqtrall (Jan 24, 2015)

Again, assuming I cared about rep when it was being blatantly insulted that I was more concerened about. I mostly got negged this past year because of posts in the Video Games section. 

I got negged because I said a game can be immersive without being realistic and got called an asshole. 

I got negged multiple times from Sakeido because I stated what I felt was wrong with the game Destiny, just because he likes the game the way it is, and got numerously called a "little bitch". I never even referenced him in any of my replies aside from asking him to stop attacking me.

I got countlessly negged and called an idiot, stupid, Vik supporter, and gay basher because I said calling Leonardo a piece of shit for posting a picture of a ViK guitar in the ViK guitars thread was really immature. Do either of those things make me an asshole and deserving of being insulted? No.

I don't care about rep, give me 12 red bars and Metal Ken me. I just don't like being blatantly insulted because my opinion differs from someone else's.

As for my "butt load of reports", since I've been a member here I've used the report feature maybe 5-6 times. One for Sakeido attacking me, one for him ignoring your order to act like I don't exist, then one months and pages later when he complained about rep. The others were reporting a spam thread and reporting a guy's thread in the classifieds when he didn't meet requirements.

See, it's even showing through now, trying to make me seem like an ass when the majority of my negs had nothing to do with my personality and everything to do with me having a different opinion. Hell, the majority of the time that I'd admit I was actually being an ass, I didn't even get negged for it. 99% of my experience with the rep system was seeing it be used as an anonymous way to insult someone who you don't agree with, because it's not allowed in the open forum.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2015)

Yup, not caring about rep at all. Just move on bro.


----------



## Noxon (Jan 24, 2015)

O/T... Who is metal ken? I have heard him mentioned a few times. Would anybody care to share? What did ken do? 

I don't mean to start shit, just curious...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2015)

Noxon said:


> O/T... Who is metal ken? I have heard him mentioned a few times. Would anybody care to share? What did ken do?
> 
> I don't mean to start shit, just curious...



He was a mod here awhile back, you can still find his profile, and he loved him some red rep bars. Not because he was a jerk, but just because. He encouraged folks to give him red rep. It was kind of an FU to the rep system and those who took it too seriously. 

He hasn't been here in a long while though, he and a lot of the other old guys moved on some years back.


----------



## loqtrall (Jan 24, 2015)

EDIT:


----------



## Noxon (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks. I've always wondered. I feel like I found this place several years too late, as if I have missed out or something


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2015)

Noxon said:


> Thanks. I've always wondered. I feel like I found this place several years too late, as if I have missed out or something



I used to think that too, and still do at times, but then I realize that I've been here for as long as I have. 

This place goes through phases like an every growing teenager. Some better, some worse, all good.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jan 24, 2015)

I haven't been here long enough to really acquire too much rep, I got a few thanked posts here and there, although the only neg rep I did receive was when I asked a question about compression in a recording, and the comment was "Brainless creature please get back in your cage"  as a man who loves dickish humor, I cracked up at the beauty of the Internet in that moment.


----------



## Repner (Jan 24, 2015)

vilk said:


> I'm just going to type "NEG!" at people. It think it'll be good.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> NEG! NEG YOU!! NEG NEG NEG!!! Take my neeeeeeeeeeeegggggggggggggggggggggggg



Hey! you're that negger guy!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2015)

Wait... How does Xaios still have a bar? 

The Djod is strong in that one...


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 24, 2015)

Overall, I'm glad the rep system is gone. There were times when I didn't post something simply because I knew I'd get flooded with neg-rep despite not having what I'd consider "troll" or inflammatory position.

Disagreeing with some users would almost always ensure some neg rep. It discourages honest discourse.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2015)

Danukenator said:


> Overall, I'm glad the rep system is gone. There were times when I didn't post something simply because I knew I'd get flooded with neg-rep despite not having what I'd consider "troll" or inflammatory position.
> 
> Disagreeing with some users would almost always ensure some neg rep. It discourages honest discourse.



I never understood that line of thought. 

Rep never really meant anything. Even in the intro to rep thread it was mentioned that it was basically meaningless.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 24, 2015)

I didn't have that problem, (yes I'm proud of it, deal with it  ) but I saw some of THE MOST hateful reps. I understand thick skin/all that but when you see something like that, it kinda sucks a little soul out of you.....especially when it's a "gang up"


----------



## Xaios (Jan 24, 2015)

GoldDragon said:


> No one is going to neg rep a guy with 9000 post count who has been with the forum for 7 years.
> 
> The people who care about this sort of thing are going to be licking your )(*&^(* trying to befriend you.



First of all, I wasn't always a 7 year long poster with a 9k post count. We all start somewhere. Even when I was the newbie 7 years ago, I almost never got neg-repped because I didn't go out of my way to be rude and condescending. I *have* been neg-repped the few times I've deserved it. People aren't scared to throw the neg-rep around when you well and truly earn it, even at me.

Secondly, normal people don't go out of their way to impress forum vets because they think it will earn them favor. If that's the way you perceive people here, then you're taking this whole online forum thing a little too seriously.



Konfyouzd said:


> Wait... How does Xaios still have a bar?
> 
> The Djod is strong in that one...



Djod hath indeed granted me his favor.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2015)

pushpull7 said:


> I didn't have that problem, (yes I'm proud of it, deal with it  ) but I saw some of THE MOST hateful reps. I understand thick skin/all that but when you see something like that, it kinda sucks a little soul out of you.....especially when it's a "gang up"



I was always willing to edit the rep and give the rep-giver the business when asked. 

It's just folks usually just had a meltdown before they sought help.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 24, 2015)

I think I've been banned more than I've gotten negged.


----------



## BionicRooster (Jan 24, 2015)

And on that day nothing of value was lost


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 24, 2015)

The only neg rep that ever truly got me pissed was when I was called a fag. Differing opinions happen and all, but I draw the line at homophobia (unintentional or not). Beyond that, the neg reps make me laugh actually, and I tended to toe the line of "rep bitching" by having a sassy reply in that thread because I'm gangsta like that. 

Or however the kids say it these days...


----------



## asher (Jan 25, 2015)

The only neg I actually remember was I've repeatedly gotten negged (I presume the same person) for making doge jokes


----------



## feraledge (Jan 25, 2015)

I feel like the rep system ending when Wylde Audio released was just proactive damage control before the Zakk Attakk of "new members" neg repping anyone who righteously mocked those hideous designs. 
I'll take it as a nod that it's now okay to unleash hell in the form of merciless heckles about how insanely bad those designs are and how much worse they might get. 
The floor is no longer a limit.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm gonna miss all the silly quotes you got from mouse-overing the rep bars.

Any way we could get a list with all the lines?


----------



## flint757 (Jan 25, 2015)

I didn't know there were any quotes until this thread. Now it's gone.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 25, 2015)

Wait, wait, wait, WHAT?


----------



## asher (Jan 25, 2015)

"... is on a distinguished road"

"... is rather true and kvlt."

"... is shredding to new heights."

"... can only hope to improve."

"... is a diamond in the rough."

"... is a shining example."

Those are about what I remember.

"... is pretty \m/"


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2015)

I was pretty damn metal at my last rep-checking. 

Guess I'm not anymore.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Jan 25, 2015)

"... is Odin incarnate."
"... is just really nice."


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 25, 2015)

flint757 said:


> I didn't know there were any quotes until this thread. Now it's gone.





Alex Kenivel said:


> Wait, wait, wait, WHAT?


"All_¥our_Bass is shredding to new heights."
"MetalKen eats puppies for breakfast."


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 25, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> As long as the new forum software still features a chatroom feature, I'm good to go.



And not a single word about that rep bar not following imperial decorations protocols. I find your lack of observance disturbing.


----------



## vansinn (Jan 25, 2015)

MetalDaze said:


> If you are going to post on a forum with a world wide audience, you need to have a thick skin



- spending time on UseNet prepares anyone for anything..


----------



## stradfire (Jan 25, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I never understood that line of thought.
> 
> Rep never really meant anything. Even in the intro to rep thread it was mentioned that it was basically meaningless.



I never saw the intro to rep thread. I just sort of assumed that a neg was a stepping stone to banning at first, so when I got some I was like, "Oh shit," not so much . 

Moot now.

Never did a confession...hmm...

Prince can break any fvckin guitar he wants, because everything he touches turns to gold! 

*Unsubs to thread*


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 25, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I never understood that line of thought.
> 
> Rep never really meant anything. Even in the intro to rep thread it was mentioned that it was basically meaningless.



It never really mattered that the number went up or went down. It was more that it sucked to feel like a bunch of users had decided to bombard you with anonymous criticism instead of engaging in a productive discussion.

While I never got trains of neg rep, I've some users that were pretty new get bombarded with neg rep after posting something unpopular. It's not a nice way to welcome someone when it would take the same amount of time to explain why what they said was rude/against the forum etiquette


----------



## Explorer (Jan 25, 2015)

Since my neg-rep was from people objecting to my pointing out bigotry and bad reasoning, I welcome the requirement to make those objections publicly.

I think I like the change, and left feedback here.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 25, 2015)

It's kind of weird, because whenever I would get into a heated debate with someone on here, I always awaited the neg rep. Now it's weird to not. I guess it's good, because if I did have a couple of back and forth arguments in a thread I'd usually take it offline and continue the argument in PMs, but sometimes I didn't know who to PM due to a lack of signature on the neg rep. I suppose this way people will have to publicly air their opinions in the thread. It'll be interesting to see if there is any noticeable change in the amount of "arguments" going on here.


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 25, 2015)

Anonymity is the root of bad behavior on the internet.


----------



## Choop (Jan 25, 2015)

One of my only neg reps said that I "make Kentucky look bad" and man, that one hit me right in the feels.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 26, 2015)

asher said:


> "... is on a distinguished road"
> 
> "... is rather true and kvlt."
> 
> ...



Whatever gold bar tier I had made it to (four bars?) was "... is an automated shredding machine."


----------



## flexkill (Jan 26, 2015)

Best thing that could have happened honestly. I had more people accusing me of giving them bad rep, when I was not, it was ridiculous. Too many people worried about that stupid shit anyway.


Rep had no standing on what type of member of the community you are anyway.....Engage757 proved that


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Jan 27, 2015)

^agreed
It was also annoying seeing people get full green bars through a positive rep thread...


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2015)

mcsalty said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/288059-user-reputation-system-disabled.html
> 
> Really not much else to add to the above post, just throwing it up here in case anyone missed it. A moment of silence for all your gold bars!



As a mod, I have never been happier about anything Alex has done.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 27, 2015)

Got a solution. Don't like something someone posts?

Why not post this in a reply?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 27, 2015)

The Public Ban List was deleted! D: Noooooo why?


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2015)

Eh, we've barely been using it anyway. The number of bans has gone way down...


I really need to do something about that.


----------



## flexkill (Jan 27, 2015)

eaeolian said:


> Eh, we've barely been using it anyway. The number of bans has gone way down...
> 
> 
> I really need to do something about that.


----------



## Basti (Jan 27, 2015)

eaeolian said:


> Eh, we've barely been using it anyway. The number of bans has gone way down...
> 
> 
> I really need to do something about that.



Notice how nobody dares post anything after that


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh I will  

I hated that thing.


----------



## Black43 (Jan 28, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>


Ladies and Gentlemen, the future of the rep system is here...


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm going to start my own personal Rep/Reward system

Every time somebody says something really funny or informative i'm going to write your username down and put it in a jar, at the end of the year tally it up and winner gets a prize!! (i'm fairly poor..it wont be anything great )


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jan 28, 2015)

but what will the trolls do?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 29, 2015)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> but what will the trolls do?


Die of hunger since no one will feed them.


----------



## Swyse (Jan 31, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Got a solution. Don't like something someone posts?
> 
> Why not post this in a reply?





Black43 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, the future of the rep system is here...



I tried this 4 days before Tim suggested it, and it got a new user to give me negative itrader in an attempt to neg me back, don't recommend this unless its to a user in the know.



eaeolian said:


> Eh, we've barely been using it anyway.



RIP the public ban list, although its honestly been dead for a long time, can't remember when i put it in my sig.


----------



## flint757 (Jan 31, 2015)

You definitely need to report that to a mod to get the guy banned and to get it removed. The itrader has nothing to do with rep and we can't have people using it as such...


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 31, 2015)

I had a dream last night that SSO bought rep back. This change has obviously had more of an impact on me than I should have.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 31, 2015)




----------

